
Show HN: Podcast search engine on iOS, Android and Web - wenbin
https://twitter.com/ListenNotes/status/831675567397236736
======
wenbin
I learned react native two weeks ago and this is my first react native app. So
far I'm happy with react-native :)

Libraries used:

* "moment": "2.17.1",

* "native-base": "0.5.22",

* "react": "15.4.2",

* "react-native": "0.40.0",

* "react-native-browser": "0.6.2",

* "react-native-button": "1.7.1",

* "react-native-code-push": "1.17.0-beta",

* "react-native-communications": "2.2.1",

* "react-native-device-info": "0.9.9",

* "react-native-dismiss-keyboard": "1.0.0",

* "react-native-google-analytics-bridge": "5.0.0",

* "react-native-htmlview": "0.5.0",

* "react-native-share": "1.0.18",

* "react-native-vector-icons": "4.0.0",

* "react-navigation": "1.0.0-beta.3",

* "react-redux": "5.0.2",

* "realm": "0.15.4",

* "redux": "3.6.0",

* "redux-logger": "2.7.4",

* "redux-thunk": "2.2.0"

Download:

* iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1205686636](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1205686636)

* Android: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.listennote...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.listennotes)

